# היום שאחרי - או איך מפקידים צ'קים?



## king of the mountain (5/6/12)

היום שאחרי - או איך מפקידים צ'קים? 
שלום לכולם.
אני מאמין שיהיו חלק מהאורחים שיביאו צ'קים לחתונה. אפילו הרוב.
כסף מזומן זה לא בעיה להפקיד.
הבעיה מתחילה בצ'קים.

יהיו כאלה שירשמו לכבוד "שם החתן" ויהיו לכבוד "שם הכלה".
אז גם זה לא הכי בעיה, מפקידים את זה לחשבון הרלוונטי.
אבל מה עושים עם צ'קים לכבוד "החתן והכלה", אם אין לנו חשבון בנק משותף עדיין?
איך מפקידים את זה?

תודה מראש!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/6/12)

לעבוד בצורה מסודרת 
חמי הוא עובד בנק - אז הוא ממש עזר לנו. לפני החתונה פתחנו חשבון בנק בבנק שחמי עובד בו והוא עד עכשיו עוזר לנו לפעמים עם סידורים ודברים שצריך מהבנק... 
ביום שאחרי החתונה הוא ישב איתנו ועזר לנו לסדר את השיקים. 

קודם כל קראנו את כל הברכות כמובן.

אנחנו הכנו טבלת אקסל מסודרת שבמסגרתה כתבנו את שם האורח, סכום המתנה והאם המתנה במזומן או בשיק. בזמן שמילאנו את הטבלה חילקנו את השיקים לקבוצות:

שיקים על שמי
שיקים על שמו
שיקים על שם שנינו 
שיקים על שם ההורים (תתפלא...)

מזומן

כשסיימנו למיין את כל השיקים, בדקנו בטבלת האקסל כמה כסף אמור להיות בשיקים וכמה כסף אמור להיות במזומן. ספרנו את הכסף המזומן. 
אח"כ היה שסן חתימות - אני חתמתי על השיקים שהיו על שמי. הוא חתם על השיקים שהיו על שמו. שנינו חתמנו על השיקים שהיו על שם שנינו. 
ההורים לקחו את השיקים שהיו על שמם, הפקידו והעבירו לנו כסף. 
מזומן שמנו בצד. 

חילקנו את הכסף למעטפות, על כל מעטפה רשמנו כמה כסף יש שם (גם המעטפות של השיקים - רשמנו מהו הסכום הכולל של כל קבוצת שיקים- ככה אפשר היה לעקוב שהכל מופקד כמו שצריך).  

זה היה די מטיש!

היתרון - ידענו מראש כמה כסף אמור להיות לנו בחשבון בסוף ההפקדה ויכולנו לוודא שהכל אכן הופקד כמו שצריך. 

אם אתם לא מתכוונים לפתוח חשבון משותף בעתיד, נראה לי שכל עוד השיק הוא לא למוטב בלבד, אחד מכם יכול להסב אותו לשני. צריך לוודא עם פקיד הבנק איך בדיוק זה עובד.  

לגבי הנושא של העדר חשבון משותף - אם התוכנית שלכם היא גם ככה לפתוח חשבון משותף, עדיף לעשות את זה לפני החתונה, זה יקל על הפרוצדורה. 
אתם גם יכולים ביום שאתם מפקידים את השיקים ללכת לבנק - קודם כל לבקש לפתוח חשבון ואז יש בנקים שיש להם שירות ל"יום שאחרי" החתונה שבו מוצמד לזוג פקיד שעוזר להם לעשות את כל פעולות ההפקדה. אצלנו, אפילו לא היה צורך לבקש כי חמי עזר לנו לסדר הכל (כל הכבוד לו שהוא בא ביום החופש שלו לעבודה!). 

הכי חשוב - לעבוד מסודר ולדעת בדיוק כמה כסף יש וכמה כסף מופקד ולוודא שהכל מופקד כמו שצריך.


----------



## h i l a d i (5/6/12)

איזו עצה מעולה ומועילה!!! 
העתקתי ושמרתי!!!
תודה!


----------



## FalseAngel (5/6/12)

ושוב, דניאל, בדיוק ככה גם אנחנו עשינו


----------



## niki111 (5/6/12)

מוסיפה לדניאל- מהניסיון שלנו 
חשוב לעבוד בצורה מסודרת, לרשום סכומים ולספור

רק לעניין שיקים עם שם הכלה והחתן- אם אין לכם חשבון משותף זה לא בעיה. אתם יכולים להפקיד בחשבון של אחד מכם, השני פשוט צריך להגיע איתו לבנק, עם תעודת זהות וחותם על טופס שהוא מאשר להפקיד את זה לחשבון בן הזוג (כאילו מסב לחשבונו בלי לחתום על כל צ'ק ושצ'ק שזה יכול להיות מייגע). 

ואכן, יש כאלה שרושמים על שם ההורים. ולנו היו שני מקרים מצחיקים- שיק אחד "לכבוד ו. קאופמן" שזה לא השם שלנו, לא של ההורים, לא שם המשפחה, לא קרוב, לא מזכיר, סתם שם.  ועוד אחד שאותנו הצחיק- לכבוד  (שם החתן) ומיכל + (שם משפחת החתן). רק שמה- לא קוראים לי מיכל. קוראים לי עידית.


----------



## feralcat (5/6/12)

אז מה נסגר עם השיקים עבור קאופמן ומיכל?


----------



## niki111 (5/6/12)

הסתדר בסוף 
לגבי ו. קאופמן, חזרנו לכותבי השיק שהיו נבוכים נורא ששמו את השיק הלא נכון. והם נתנו לנו (טוב, יותר נכון לאמא של החתן, חברים שלה מהעבודה) שיק חדש. 

לגבי מיכל, למזלנו היה כתוב מיכל X (שם החתן) ושם המשפחה שלו. וזה לא היה למוטב בלבד, אז יכולנו להפקיד את זה בחשבון שלו ולא נאלצנו לחזור לכותב, מה שהיה יכול להיות מביך בהתחשב בכך שהוא מהעבודה של שנינו ומכיר אותנו די טוב. מעניין אם כל השנים האלה הוא חושב שקוראים לי מיכל.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/6/12)

קטע אדיר! 
מזל שלא הייתם צריכים לחזור לכותב השיק!

זה היה יכול להיות מביך!

מזכיר לי שפעם נתתי שיק לאירוע - והייתי מאד נבוכה כי לא הייתי בטוחה אם זכרתי לחתום עליו או לא. 
כתבתי אותו בחיפזון. 

בעל האירוע התעכב להפקיד את השיק - עבר שבוע, עברו שבועיים ואני כבר הייתי על קוצים (זו לא הייתה סיטואציה שהיה לי נעים לגשת ולשאול, לא כמו חברים טובים).
פחדתי שיחשבו שהתקמצנתי, למרות שזה היה בתום לב. 

בסוף, בדיוק ביום שתכננתי לשאול אם שכחתי במקרה לחתום על השיק, נכנסתי לאתר האינטרנט של חשבון הבנק שלי וראיתי שהשיק הופקד ושהחתימה שלי מופיעה במלוא הדרה בהעתק הסרוק של השיק...


----------



## Bobbachka (6/6/12)

גם לנו היו פאדיחות עם שמות על הצ'קים... 
שמי אנה, אבל...

על צ'ק אחד נכתב לאיציק וענת (?!)
של צ'ק שני לאיציק ויאנה...

שני האורחים לא היו קרובים (מהעבודה של ההורים של בן הזוג) אבל זה היה משעשע ומרגיז בו זמנית.


----------



## pipidi (6/6/12)

מזכיר לי שאחד המכרים של אבא שלי העביר לנו 
צ'ק, ובטעות היה רשום את שם אחותי ואת שם בעלי 

מצד שני גם אני וגם אחותי עבדנו תקופה אצל אבא שלי כך שיכול להיות שמשם נבע הבלבול והזיווג הלא נכון.


----------



## NetaSher (6/6/12)

מה שמזכיר לי...אנשים שלא מביאים 
היו לי ארבעה שלא הביאו כלום. לי קצת לא נעים להגיד להם משהו ואנשים סביבי אמרו לי כן ליצור איתם קשר ולהגיד להם שיבטלו את הצ'ק למקרה שנתנו ולא קיבלנו (רמז רמז).
לא נעים לי לגעת בעניין ולדבר איתם על זה. לא שזה משנה, עברו כבר 3 שבועות, אבל בכל זאת אני תוהה.
מה אתן הייתן עושות?


----------



## gilguliti (6/6/12)

כלום. אני לא הייתי עושה כלום. 
מה יש לעשות?
לגרום לאנשים להביא מתנה בכוח?
היייתי עוזבת את זה וזהו.


----------



## NetaSher (6/6/12)

כן זה גם מה שאני חשבתי 
אבל אנשים סביבי היו מופתעים שאני לא עושה משהו, אז תהיתי אם אני היחידה שחושבת כך...


----------



## gilguliti (6/6/12)

גם לי שתי חברות (!!) לא הביאו שום דבר 
לא אמרתי להן כלום על זה מאז ועד היום.
גם לי חברה אחרת אמרה שאני צריכה להגיד משהו,
אבל לא רוצה להביך אותן.
אני בטוחה שיש איזושהי סיבה (כנראה כלכלית...) ושמחה שהן הרגישו מספיק בנוח לבוא למרות זאת.
גם אם אנשים סתם שוכחים או קמצנים, למה לרדת לרמה שלהם ולהתעסק בזה?
יש סביב החתונה כל כך הרבה דברים כייפיים ושמחים, שהעדפתי להתמקד בהם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

את ממש לא היחידה 
אני גם לא הייתי אומרת כלום, אין הרבה מה להגיד בסיטואציה כזו שלא יצא חסר טאקט...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

גם לי הייתה מישהי כזאת 
האמת - מודה שלא בדקתי את השיקים מול רשימת האורחים, אבל היה שם אחד שבלט מהעבודה של בעלי... 
שבוע אחרי החתונה, כשהיא פגשה את בעלי היא התנצלה ואמרה ששכחה את פנקס השיקים בבית ביום החתונה ונתנה לו את המתנה שלה. 

אנחנו החלטנו שלא אומרים כלום, כי פשוט לא נעים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

ואגב, זה לחלוטין לגיטימי 
אנחנו בני אדם - כולנו שוכחים דברים מדי פעם (אצלנו, הנחנו שהיא פשוט שכחה ולא חשבנו שזה היה מכוון). 

יכול להיות שעוד תופתעו, למרות שעבר זמן...


----------



## elin86 (7/6/12)

מכירה מישהי שחבר טוב שלה שכח לשים מעטפה 
חודש אחרי זה הוא עוד הסתובב איתה וכל פעם שכח לתת לה..


----------



## pipidi (6/6/12)

לא אומרת כלום 
אם שכחו, הם ירגישו מספיק רע ויכפרו על זה ברגע שיפגשו אתכם בשנית (כפי שדניאל סיפרה). 
אם זה היה מתוך כוונה, כנראה שהיתה להם סיבה טובה מספיק מבחינתם, ואפשר להסתפק שאורחים שהזמנתם הגיעו לשמוח איתכם (או לאכול על חשבונכם).

לדעתי זה לא לגיטימי וחסר טאקט לגרום להם להרגיש שעשו משהו לא בסדר, במיוחד אחרי 3 שבועות.


----------



## NetaSher (6/6/12)

כן, כאמור אני לא הולכת להגיד משהו 
וגם אין לי בעיה איתם, חוץ מאחת שגרה בחו"ל והחליטה להשאר יותר זמן בארץ (במקור הייתה אמורה לחזור לארה"ב יום לפני החתונה), הזמינה את עצמה ביום של החתונה (!) ולא הביאה שום דבר.
זה היה המקרה היחיד שעצבן אותי, כי היא בכלל לא הייתה מוזמנת. השאר הם חברים שלי ושמחתי שהם באו ושמחו בשמחתי, אבל היא סתם נדחפה בגלל החבר'ה. לא שנוכחותה הפריעה לי, אבל אני מצאתי את זה גס רוח.
אבל כאמור, למה לחשוב על זה כשהיו המון דברים שמחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סתם תהיתי מה בנות כאן חושבות.


----------



## pipidi (6/6/12)

לא האשמתי חו"ח - מובן מדברייך שאת רוצה להניח 
לזה.

וזה אכן די חצוף להזמין עצמך לחתונה שלא הוזמנת אליה (למרות שיכול להיות שהחבר'ה אמרו לה, נו, תשארי בטח לא יפריע לך או משהו בסגנון) ומניחה שמכיוון שזה לא היה מתוכנן מראש לא היה לה אולי להביא. או שהיא לא מעורה במנהגי נתינת מתנות בחתונות ישראליות.


----------



## daimond1 (6/6/12)

גם לי היו 3-4 
אנשים שלא הביאו מתנות, אבל אין מה לעשות.לא רציתי להביך אותם, ואני גם לא יודעת מה הסיבה שלא הביאו (אולי כלכלית, אבל רצו לכבד אותנו)?


----------



## ronitvas (6/6/12)

מנקודת מבט של אורחת שכחנית.... 
אני הגעתי לבר המצווה של אחיין שלי במרץ ומכיוון שהוזמנתי לעוד חתונה, שמחתי ללכת. הזוג לא היה אלי קרוב מאוד....
לצערי, ביום האירוע שכחתי את המתנה שהכנתי (והשקעתי - מוכרחה לציין)
התנצלתי עשרות פעמים והשארתי את המתנה אצל אחותי. ביקשתי מהזוג כמה פעמים שיבואו לקחת ועד היום הם לא באו.
אז אני יכולה להבין אותם - אולי לא היה להם נעים ללכת ולקחת. אבל מצידי זה חבל שהם לא לקחו. זה סתם נשאר אצל אחותי מבלי שמישהו יהנה מזה....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/6/12)

אולי תבקשי מאחותך שתשלח להם את זה בדואר? 
אם זו חבילה שאפשר לשלוח... 

בתור בן אדם שכחני באופן כללי - אני יכולה מאד להבין אותך!
לפעמים אני מסתכלת על עצמי ואומרת - מזל שמכל הדברים שאני שוכחת - אני לא שוכחת את עצמי!


----------



## ronitvas (7/6/12)

ביקשתי גם את הכתובת למשלוח דואר... 
זה נראה לי מנג'ס ולא מתאים אחרי כמה פעמים. ויתרתי


----------



## elin86 (7/6/12)

גם לנו היו כאלה שלא מצאנו את המתנה שלהם 
כולל דוד של החתן.. אין מה לעשות


----------



## יאנהלה (5/6/12)

מה שהיה אצלינו 
אנחנו באנו לבנק בשישי בבוקר וכשראו שמדובר בזוג שהתחתן ויש לנו הרבה צ'קים שלחו אותנו למעלה לאזור העסקי וישב איתנו פשוט פקיד. אז כבר נחמד שהיה אפשר לשבת בשקט.
עקרונית צ'קים שלא כתוב "למוטב בלבד" לא עשו לנו בעיות (ולא היו חסרים דברים לעשות עליהם בעיות. אבא של הבן זוג לא בתמונה כבר מזמן ולכן לא כתבו אותו בהזמנה אלא רק את האמא שהשם משפחה שלה שונה ככה שקיבלנו הרבה צ'קים עם שם הבן זוג ושם המשפחה של אמא.). כך גם עם צ'קים שנכתבו לשנינו, כל עוד לא היה כתוב למוטב בלבד אמרו לנו שאפשר להפקיד לאיזה חשבון שרוצים.
צ'קים שכתוב למוטב בלבד היינו צריכים באמת כמו שכתבו שאחד יחתום שהוא מוותר על הצ'ק (נראה לי נקרא כתב שיפוי) ולהפקיד לחשבון השני.
במקרה שלנו כן היו בסופו של דבר 4 צ'קים למוטב בלבד שנאלצנו לבקש מהאמהות להחזיר ולקבל חדשים. לא נוראי אבל אם יש לכם משהו בעייתי בשמות כן ממליצה לנסות לפתור מראש.


----------



## tzwantz (5/6/12)

רק עוד טיפ קטן 
לשאול את הבנק במעוד מועד איך זה עובד אצלם:
1. האם אתם צריכים לחתום על השיקים? (לנו אמרו שלא. יכול להיות שזה בגלל שהסניף הוא ביישוב קטן שבו כולם מכירים את כולם... אבל שווה לנסות. יכול לחסוך את ההתשה הזו)
2. במידה ויש לכם / לאחד מכם עמלות בחשבון על הפקדת כמות גדולה של שיקים או סכום מזומן גבוה, יכול להיות שבשיחה כזו תוכלו להוריד את העמלה. 
   במקרה הטוב יתברר שהגוף הבנקאי מסוגל להיות רגיש לפעמים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וטיפ האקסל שקיבלתם, הוא מעולה, תשתמשו בו! (ובמידה ואתם לא חוזרים הבייתה אחרי החתונהף הטיפ שמצטרף אליו הוא להוסיף מחשב נייד לרשימת האריזה לליל החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## yoli (6/6/12)

לנו אמרו בבנק 
צ'קים של חתונה אין עמלת הפקדה  ולפני זמן מה פתחנו חשבון משותף לשם נפקיד הכל..


----------



## Pixelss (5/6/12)

ממליצה לקבוע עם הבנק מראש! 
בנוסף לכל מה שאמרו אנחנו תיאמנו פגישה מראש וזה היה מאוד נוח.
ישבנו מול בנקאי והכל תיקתק ממש מהר.


----------



## Discordi (5/6/12)

בקשר לנושא החשבון המשותף 
אני לא אומרת את זה מניסיון אישי כי לנו כן היה חשבון משותף לפני החתונה, אבל לפי מיטב הבנתי אם אתם משתמשים במכונות של ההפקדה העצמית (שזה מה שאנחנו עשינו), תוכלו להפקיד את השיקים לאחד החשבונות גם אם הם על שם שניכם, כי הבנק לא עושה ביקורת על שיקים שהם לא בסכומים גדולים שמופקדים במכונות ההפקדה.
אני לא בטוחה במאה אחוז שזה עדיין ככה אז שווה לברר, אבל יכול להיות שזה יחסוך לכם טרחה.


----------



## lanit (5/6/12)

אנחנו מתלבטים בנושא... 
אנחנו מתחתנים בשישי, ובראשון על הבוקר (המראה בתשע) טסים לשבוע לברצלונה (ייפפפפייייייי!).
א-ב-ל... הצ'ק של איזיווד אמור להפרע ביום שלישי. אז נכון שזה לא סכום עצום, ואפשר אולי לקחת הלוואת גישור, או לשחרר כסף ממקום אחר, אבל חבל לי.
חשבתי אולי להפקיד את כל המזומן ו-20 צ'קים בשישי או בשבת או בראשון, או גם וגם וגם... או להשאיר להורים מעטפות שירות. אמרתי לבנזוג שנפקיד את הצ'קים הגבוהים בשבת, ועם השאר נכנס למינוס קטן. הבעיה שאח"כ כל חיוב בכרטיס אשראי יורד מיידית מהחשבון.
או אולי לבקש מאיזיווד להפקיד שבוע אחרי.

עצות?


----------



## h i l a d i (5/6/12)

בהחלט לבקש מהם להפקיד שבוע אחרי! 
ואפילו לבקש שיוודאו איתכם לפני שמפקידים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

לפי מה שאני הבנתי 
איזיווד נותנים את השיקים לבנק מראש והבנק פורע אותם במועד. אבל יש להם עמלה על החלפת שיק שאפשר לשלם ואז אם הם יסכימו תיתנו שיק מאוחר יותר. מה שאנחנו עשינו היה אחר- בגלל שקיבלנו מתנות מההורים ביקשתי מההורים שלי שלא יביאו את השיק לאירוע אלא יעשו העברה בנקאית. זה יותר בטוח גם מעוד שיק מאד גדול... זה פתר לנו את הבעיה כי השיק היה מהחשבון שלי ולא מהחשבון המשותף... חסך את הזמן שלוקח לשורה של העברה בנקאית מהחשבון המשותף להופיע בחשבון... אולי תגידו לאיזיווד שאתם מבקשים שלושה ימי עסקים ולא שלןשה ימים ותבקשו מההורים להפקיד לכם....


----------



## siki18 (6/6/12)

הצעה 
אולי אפשר ללכת אליהם בשישי ולשלם להם מהמזומן שיכנס?


----------



## lanit (6/6/12)

בשישי החתונה עצמה 
ובראשון על הבוקר ממריאים לשבוע בחו"ל...


----------



## yelka22 (6/6/12)

צ'ק איזיווד 
גם לנו הייתה בעיה דומה. לצערי לא טסנו יומיים אחרי החתונה לחו"ל (וכמה חבל שכך...  ) אבל את הצ'קים של החתונה הפקדנו רק  יומיים אחרי החתונה כשיום לאחר מכן כבר הצ'ק של איזיווד היה אמור לרדת. אנחנו קצת חששנו בגלל שעד שהכסף נכנס לחשבון מהצ'קים זה שלושה ימי עסקים, ופחדנו שיהיה בעיה עם הצ'ק של איזיווד ושלא יכבדו אותו. בסופו של דבר התקשרתי לאיזיווד ודיברתי עם אחת הפקידות שבדקה את הנושא עבורי (ביקשנו שיחכו עם ההפקדה עוד כמה ימים). היא חזרה אליי וכמובן שאמרה שזה בלתי אפשרי כיוון שכנראה והצ'ק כבר היה בבנק. כמו כן היא הסבירה שכמו שלצ'קים של החתונה לוקח שלושה ימי עסקים להכנס לחשבון, כך גם לצ'ק שהם מפקידים לוקח כמה ימים לרדת.
בכל אופן אנחנו בסוף דיברנו עם הבנק ויידענו אותם על המצב והם רשמו הערה בחשבון שיאשרו את הצ'ק אל מול כל הכסף של הצ'קים שאנחנו הפקדנו. 
קצת היה מעיק כל הנושא אבל בסוף הכל הסתדר.

אני בכלל לא מבינה איך אנשים יושבים וסופרים את הכסף/צ'קים בלילה אחרי החתונה? למי יש סבלנות וכוח???


----------



## lanit (6/6/12)

תודה על כל התגובות 
לדעתי כדי לטוס בראש רגוע אני אשחרר כסף מתכנית חסכון נזילה, נפקיד מה שנספיק במכונת הפקדה ובמעטפת שירות, ואת השאר נשים בכספת עד שנחזור. אח"כ כבר אחזיר את הכסף לחסכון.
זה נראה לי הכי טוב והכי זול מבחינת עמלות, רק כדי לצאת בראש שקט לחו"ל...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

אם יש לך כסף נזיל, עדיף לשחרר אותו ולהיות רגועה...


----------



## lanit (6/6/12)

נקווה שכל זה יספיק כדי לכסות... 
אחרת הכרטיס אשראי שלי יהיה מיותר בחו"ל...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

מה לגבי להפקיד רק את המזומן בינתיים... 
מניסיון - הרבה יותר אנשים ממה שאת חושבת מפקידים מזומן. 
לנו היה סכום מכובד מאד שקיבלנו במזומן... 

אתם יכולים לשחרר את החיסכון הנזיל ולבקש מההורים להפקיד עבורכם את המזומן ביום ראשון בבוקר. 
אגב, אני לא יודעת באיזה בנק את - אבל בבנקים הגדולים יש מכונות אוטומטיות שאת מפקידה בהן כסף / שיקים - שפתוחות גם כאשר הסניף סגור. 
כל הפקדה במכונה כזו מתעדכנת לך אוטומטית בחשבון. 

אתם יכולים בסופ"ש ללכת להפקיד כמה שיקים במכונה - רק תעשו רישום מדויק של איזה שיקים הפקדתם.


----------



## fluppster (6/6/12)

אנחנו ספרנו את הצ'קים בלילה אחרי החתונה... 
קודם כל, לא הייתה לנו הרבה ברירה - טסנו אחה"צ ביום אחרי החתונה לאילת, והיינו חייבים להפקיד את הכסף לפני שהצ'ק של איזיווד יירד (כן, גם אנחנו עם אותו סיפור). חוץ מזה שאני לא אוהבת את הרעיון של לשמור את הכסף אצלנו כ"כ הרבה זמן - מעדיפה שהוא ישכב בבנק.
האמת, לא תכננו לספור בלילה (חשבנו שנעשה את זה למחרת בבוקר), אבל דווקא חזרנו מהחתונה עם המון אנרגיות והמון רעב (נשנשנו אוכל שקיבלנו מהאולם), ואני הרגשתי שאין מצב שאני הולכת ככה לישון. חוץ מזה שאני אוהבת להתעסק עם כסף והסקרנות ניצחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




זה דווקא היה ממש כיף, ישבנו עד איזה 3-4 בלילה, ספרנו את הכסף וקראנו את הברכות, ולמחרת קמנו מוקדם בבוקר וכבר הלכנו לבנק להפקיד הכל. יעילות זו לא מילה גסה


----------



## yoli (6/6/12)

מכונת הפקדה?


----------



## ronitvas (6/6/12)

נתנו פה עצות מצויינות 
חשוב גם לשים לב לנושא החזרת השקים....
אנחנו קבענו פגישה מראש בבנק, והייתה פקידה שהתפנתה בדיוק בשבילנו.
אבל בסוף חזרו לנו כמה שקים וזה מבאס כי כל החזרת שק עולה כסף (כך זה לפחות היה בזמנו)
אחרי שביררנו הטעות הייתה של הבנק, אבל זאת הסיבה שכל כך חשוב לעבוד מסודר.
ולסיפור.... שם המשפחה שלנו הוא וסולי - vassoly. רבים מהשקים שהיו מיועדים לבעלי בלבד חזרו.
אחרי שלא הבנו למה ושאלנו בבנק, הפקידה הודיעה לנו שזה בגלל שסולי לא חתמה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

אוי זה משעשע 
אני בטוחה שזה לא היה כך תוך כדי... =]


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/6/12)

משעשע... 
החזירו לכם את העמלה על החזרת השיקים בגלל הטעות של הפקידה?

וכן, החזרת שיק עולה כסף גם היום... פעם הפקדתי בטעות שיק דחוי לפני הזמן... (השיק לא היה אמור להיות דחוי ואני לא שמתי לב...)


----------



## ronitvas (6/6/12)

לא זוכרת, את האמת.... 
אני מניחה שכן....


----------



## daimond1 (6/6/12)

ברגע שהבנק עושה טעות 
הוא מחזיר את הכסף על העמלה


----------



## edens song (6/6/12)

LOLLL 
וסולי..

גדול!


----------



## siki18 (6/6/12)

גדול!!!!


----------



## yelka22 (6/6/12)

צ'קים על שם החתן והכלה 
לגביי הבעיה של הצ'קים שהשמות של שניכם רשומים עליהם אתם יכולים פשוט להוסיף לחשבון אחד של השני את השם של האחר ולחסוך לפתוח חשבון בנק חדש לגמרי. לדוגמה אתה יכול להוסיף את השם של בת זוגתך לחשבון שלך או היא להוסיף את שלך. כך תוכלו להפקיד לאותו חשבון גם את הצ'קים שרשומים על שם שניכם. זוהי פרוצדורה פשוטה שרצוי לעשות לפניי החתונה אבל אפשר לעשות אותה גם ביום שבאים להפקיד את הצ'קים. 
חשוב רק לדעת שאם על אחד החשבונות שאליו אתם רוצים לצרף שם נוסף יש הלוואות אז יכול להיות שזה יהיה יותר בעייתי להוסיף עוד מוטב לחשבון ואז צריך אישור מיוחד.
שווה לבדוק בכל אופן


----------



## Bobbachka (6/6/12)

לא חייב לצרף שם לחשבון... 
כמו שכבר אמרו- חותמים על כתב שיפוי בו נאמר שאתה מוותר על הכסף לטובת הפקדתו בחשבון בן הזוג ובזה נגמרת הפרוצדורה.


----------



## elin86 (7/6/12)

אנחנו הפרדנו.. 
חילקנו את הצקים לאלו שרשומים על שם ההורים אותם לא ניתן להפקיד, מה שרשום על שם אחד מכם  או מה שרשום על שניכם (אותם אפשר להפקיד לאחד החשבונות כשהשני חותם שהוא מוותר על הצ'ק כביכול).. תחליטו לאן מפקידים, לכו לקופה עם כל הצקים ותפקידו.. מה שרשום על שם ההורים צריך לתת להם ושיפדו אותם או מה שתחליטו.. בדרכ לא מתקטננים עם צקים של חתונה כי הרבה פעמים אנשים טועים


----------



## מטילדה הרוקדת (10/6/12)

לפעמים אין מנוס מחשבון משותף 
היו אורחים שכתבו צ'קים לפקודת השמות של שנינו - "מטילדה ו==== שם משפחה" -  וכנראה מהחשש שצ'קים יגנבו כתבו "למוטב בלבד" וגם שמו קרוס וכו'.
את אלה לא יכולנו להפקיד בחשבון שלי או בחשבון שלו אלא רק בחשבון של שנינו וזה היה די מעצבן כי לא תיכננו.

פץחנו חשבון משותף, הפקדנו את הצ'קים ואחרי כמה זמן סגרנו אותו ושוב הפרדנו כוחות.


----------

